# User Preferences



## Tony Wells (Jun 19, 2013)

I'd like to know, by vote, the preferred display order of the posts in a thread. At this time, the default is newest first. You can change it in your own preferences, but a global basis, it can be changed to whatever the majority prefers.


----------



## piscov (Jun 19, 2013)

Newest first

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 19, 2013)

the default @ newest first, makes the most sense. why would you want the old posts on top. 
Then if you go to a page, you know on the 1st page if there is any thing new.


----------



## road (Jun 19, 2013)

i'd perfer newest post first  ,  but then again it is good to know what the thread is about first

This site seems to have some issues I have noticed 
like missing post  or skipped posts from one person then a comment on the next refering to what missing and that makes no sense.. 

just thinking out loud  first thing in the morning...


----------



## GoMopar440 (Jun 19, 2013)

The large majority of forums I visit online have accepted the "oldest post first" layout as the default setting. I believe the "newest first" way is a carryover from the older style BBS boards. For me personally it makes it a bit tedious to have to backtrack to find out what the latest post is referring to if I'm unfamiliar with the thread. It's not as bad if the thread has a fairly descriptive title to give you a hint as to the subject being discussed.

As long as we can still set the thread order to our own preferences in the individual settings, I don't think it's too much of an issue either way.


----------



## David S (Jun 19, 2013)

If I am understanding this correctly I would like to see oldest first.  This keeps the original thread linear.  If I search on a topic and open a thread I will see the orginal post first and then all of the replies will follow until the latest.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 19, 2013)

I have always used Newest First.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 19, 2013)

Im in the oldest first camp. So I can figure out what the thread is about first, then I can go through and read or go to the last page and see the newest response.

Chris


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 19, 2013)

funny I was wondering the same thing yesterday when i changed mine to old first


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 19, 2013)

Oldest first is my prefrence .Besides unless the thread has 5 pages my machine goes to the last posted thread.
Befor somebody asks I don't use the "New Post" or "Mark as Read" buttons.
I find it is easier to stay on topic that way.Some times threads wander off course.
************Just Saying********************Gator***********:bash:


----------



## thomas s (Jun 19, 2013)

New post first


----------



## Ray C (Jun 19, 2013)

Newest first...  As a moderator here, I do keep an eye on as many threads as possible; thus, I'm already familiar with the general topic and content and only wish to look at the last few posts as a spot check.

Taking my moderator hat off, I still prefer newest first -but when it gets right down to it, it makes no difference.  If the default is changed, I'll just flip the swich in my preferences -problem over.


Ray


----------



## DMS (Jun 19, 2013)

I am going to vote "None of the above/Stop changing things". Changing a default setting on a system with active users is just asking for a lot of frustrated and confused people. If the new default goes into effect only for new users, maybe that would work, but that seems trickier to get right.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 19, 2013)

Wish I'd-a thought of that and said it so well.




DMS said:


> I am going to vote "None of the above/Stop changing things". Changing a default setting on a system with active users is just asking for a lot of frustrated and confused people. If the new default goes into effect only for new users, maybe that would work, but that seems trickier to get right.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 19, 2013)

If the default is changed, it should have no effect on user preferences that are already set. It would affect new users only. I brought this up mainly because I get quite a few PM's from new members regarding how it is changed.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 19, 2013)

Oldest first, I don't read a book backwards so I don't want to read a thread backwards. It's like telling the punch line then the joke, just don't make sense to me.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 20, 2013)

I figure that by leaving it with the newest posts first it helps to avoid newer members (or some of us older ones) digging up threads that are years old.  The vast majority of boards that I've been on have all been set up this way so I think leaving it alone would also help avoid confusion.

It doesn't matter if you change the default to me anyway as I'll go in to my setup and change it back.

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jun 25, 2013)

newest first vote here!


----------



## Richard King (Jun 26, 2013)

It took a while for me to figure it out, Newest First as all the other boards I read are oldest first.  I agree if it is a old long post, scanning back to the original question or remark is a pain, but now that I have gotten used to it I prefer newest first.  But I usually read the post I write in, so I know what is the question was originally. I think if you changed it to newest last, you will confuse all of us who have gotten used to the new way.  Probably you could ask new members when they sign up how the would prefer it to be.  Then every so often ask everyone if they want to switch it on there set up.  So my vote goes to newest first.

Plus this board is different then from all the rest,  A Great difference!


----------



## LJP (Jun 26, 2013)

I just changed my setting to oldest first, a few days ago. If a topic interests me I need the whole story from the begining.


----------



## David S (Jun 26, 2013)

If I have been following a Thread, when I come back and hit the little green button beside the topic, I like to see a continuation of the thread with the oldest first.  For me it makes it easier to see how the topic is progressing as others add comments.


----------



## HMF (Jun 26, 2013)

I just want to make one point. I had it both ways. It never mattered to me. There are plusses and minuses to both ways.

If you have newest first, when you open a forum, you can immediately see the new posts without doing anything else. You may miss the context though if you aren't familiar with the thread.
If it is oldest first, you have to hit "last post" to get there, but you can read the previous posts for context. 

Like most things, the board is set up to allow you to change your settings for whichever way you want it.
Hit the "Member Options" button and edit your settings and you can have it your way. 

One of my biggest failings is that I never had strong opinions on most of these issues, so I kept going back and forth. 
Now I just wait for everyone to decide, and make it so, which is much easier for me.


----------



## arny (Jun 26, 2013)

Oldest first, newest on the bottom of the page, all my other forums are sorted like that.

cheers
arnaldo


----------



## Maxx (Jun 26, 2013)

I always go oldest first.
I can skip to the first unread with the click of a button.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jun 27, 2013)

Dang I hate oldest first, I also hate being in the minority on this issue. I don't think I have ever been on a  forum where most recent was not the first thing you would see when you open a thread. Is there some way I can set mine so that I don't have to always see the oldest first because I really dislike that idea. (no I do not accept changes well)
:thumbzdown:


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 27, 2013)

You can have the best of both worlds by setting your thread display options to :
Show Threads-----Begining
Sort Threads By------Last Post Time
Order Threads In------Your choice there Up or Down
************Just Saying****************G****************uch:


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 27, 2013)

UB, I didn't change anything. You have control over the display order in your general settings.


----------



## HMF (Jun 27, 2013)

Buck, (and others),

Hit the "Member Options" button in the Navigation Bar (I renamed it to make it easier to know that is where you go to change your settings)

Then hit the "Edit Settings" link below it.

You go to "General Settings", then "Thread Display Options", then "Thread Display Mode". Change it however you like. 


The options on this forum have always been adjustable (unlike other forums).  I don't see any reason NOT to let people "have it their way".






Show Signatures
Show Avatars
Show Images (including attached images and images in code)


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jun 27, 2013)

That is a relief fellers! I was afraid that this was some sort of setting that was beyond my control. Thanks, I will take a breath now. hew:


----------



## righto88 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so glad for us to work this out. KISS. what is that? haha. We still can choose and that is what matters but sometimes finding that is a pain.


To us slow impaired....


----------

